# Strange spot on Erica's beak



## NowhereElysium (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all. I've noticed a small dark spot manifesting on Erica's beak recently - I don't know if that's just a colouration thing for her, or if it's indicative of something worrisome. Anyone care to cast a bit of light upon it?








Her behaviour's not changed at all (if anything, she's _more_ active now) - her diet's far from optimal though: she's on Trill, and is entirely disinterested in other foodstuffs. I'm hoping that when she meets Jimi, she'll see that salad leaves are tasty and worth giving a go, but that's a few weeks away. 
She regularly scrubs her beak on her perches, although she seems to not get the 'bridge' of her beak all that frequently - I don't know if that's a matter of avoidance, or if she's still young and working on getting it right.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Gerry,

From the photo it seems that spot on the beak is a little bruise. 
Maybe Erica has bumped into a hard surface while flying or she could have lightly scraped her beak on a wall or piece of furniture also mid flight or as a result of a crash landing. She could have also hurt her beak during a night fright.
The little bruising on the beak will soon heal on its own.

It would be a good idea to work on improving her diet, you can review the information at the Diet and Nutrition section for all the detailed info and tips.

Best of luck with Erica!


----------



## NowhereElysium (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, TIL that beaks can get bruised.
She did get her first proper out-of-cage time last week, so was learning the room the hard way. I'm working on the diet, but we all know just how stubborn budgies can be.

Thanks for allaying my concerns, though: 'tis most appreciated


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

She will soon get very good at navigating the room with more time out.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I would never have imagined beaks could get bruised either! But of course it sounds quite likely after a first-time, clumsy time out. Hope it recovers quickly.

I'm familiar with one stubborn budgie too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

NowhereElysium said:


> Well, TIL that beaks can get bruised.
> She did get her first proper out-of-cage time last week, so was learning the room the hard way. I'm working on the diet, but we all know just how stubborn budgies can be.
> 
> Thanks for allaying my concerns, though: 'tis most appreciated


Well, that further proves and explains the little bruising. And you're very welcome! 
While beaks are very sturdy, when there is more of rough, deep impact with a hard surface, budgies (and other pet birds) can have a little bruising. 
At times their ceres can also get a little scraped and with time the beak/cere will fully heal.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Erica is gorgeous! I'm sure her beak will heal in no time


----------

